# Cat behaviour to anticipate when my wife away



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi

I would truly appreciate some advice. Both my wife and I are cat lovers and she has had cats all her life. I have only had one for the past year which seemed to adopt us and we were unable to trace his owner.

We have both given him unconditional love and attention. My wife is both tender and "rolling on the floor with him" type of owner and I seem to have adopted the tender, softly spoken voice with him and he enjoys being with both of us although I think he prefers her company and certainly sleeps on her side of the bed !!

Next week my wife (who is American) is going back to the US for 10 weeks and I am concerned how stressful this will be for our cat. My wife says he will be OK but surely he will be affected ?

Should I try to replicate how my wife interacts with him. I know routines are important so know when to feed him and change litter etc and I am very reliable with things like that.

I just hate to think he will grieve until she returns. He is about 3 to 4 years old and basically a house cat though he uses the cat flap to pop out for a few minutes from time to time. We believe that he has been neutered and is in good health generally.

Any advice appreciated and will be acknowledged.

Derek
Northampton


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi there Derek and welcome! 
Yes I would certainly try replicating your wife's playtime with him also keep lots if things around that smell of her. You could also try sleeping on her side of the bed to reassure him. I'm sure he will be fine just give him all the attention he craves. Hope all goes well and your wife enjoys her trip home. X


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh that's great. Thank you so much for taking the time to reassure me. I will do all that you suggest.

Thanks again


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm sure that your cat is gonna be OK since he is used to having you around. It would be much worse if both you and your wife were leaving him home alone with a stranger taking care of him.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Derek, your cat regards both you and your wife as being very important to him (you are his family) and he would miss either one of you when you go away. So you are almost bound to see some changes in his behaviour whilst your wife is away.

But as Soozi and Britt have said, he will still have your company, which is _heaps_ better for him than being left with a stranger. You and he get on very well by the sounds of it and with a bit of extra attention from you to compensate for your wife's absence I am sure he will cope fine.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

I just want to thank all of you who took the trouble to respond as it has reassured me hugely.

My wife actually left this morning and Mister Puss IS behaving strangely but i will try not to worry. He has gone out a lot which he doesn't usually do and has only set foot in the lounge briefly. He seems to want to be on the bed all the time and I am going up there regularly to lie alongside him and stroke him and talk to him. He seems to like that and purrs. Hope he eats something soon though !!

I'm upset in myself that I am missing my wife but i will give him plenty of attention.

Thank you all again SO much.

Derek


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek Andrews said:


> I just want to thank all of you who took the trouble to respond as it has reassured me hugely.
> 
> My wife actually left this morning and Mister Puss IS behaving strangely but i will try not to worry. He has gone out a lot which he doesn't usually do and has only set foot in the lounge briefly. He seems to want to be on the bed all the time and I am going up there regularly to lie alongside him and stroke him and talk to him. He seems to like that and purrs. Hope he eats something soon though !!
> 
> ...


Give him a few days Derek I'm sure he'll be fine, he probably is wondering where your wife is! You're doing great! Don't forget time for his mummy games! Let us know how it's going. Xxx


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Quite natural for him to be a little unsettled but I'm sure he'll be fine with you giving gim plenty of love and attention. 
All the best.


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

3 years ago I went away for 14 weeks and left my husband with our cat who clung to me (he sadly passed away a year ago). He was absolutely fine and just clung to my husband instead and when I came back he behaved as if I'd gone for a day! I was expecting him to jump up and down as he did when we came back from holiday but no 

I hope the separation will not be too hard for all of you. I was away for a silent meditation retreat with no contact so it was pretty hard for me and my husband but a great experience.


----------



## kategod (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm sure he will be absolutely fine and I love how you are so concerned - what a fabulous cat slave you must be!

We don't go away a great deal but when we do we leave our cats in the care of a friend - admittedly they do have each other for company, but they have never shown the slightest sign of missing us - have always eaten well etc. A few years ago we had a singleton cat who was looked after in our absence by a professional cat carer - so she was left alone for long periods of time, and again it seemed to have absolutely no ill effects. The cat carer did however suggest that we left the radio or TV on quietly, which she said cats found reassuring - I did this once, but it didn't appear to make any difference. Cats are creatures of routine and like to stay in their home surroundings - hence they much prefer being at home alone to being in a cattery - as long as they are fed and played with at regular times, they should be perfectly OK.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

I just caught up with all the new posts since I last posted and want to say another big thank you to everyone who has bothered to reply. It is TRULY appreciated and reassuring.

JoAnna has been gone 4 weeks now so an update for everyone. Mister Puss settled down after a couple of days when he seemed to be looking for her and since then has appeared normal. He is very loving to me which is reciprocated of course and loves to settle in my lap or the crook of my leg on the sofa and go to sleep. He also comes up to the bedroom about 5am and snuggles up which is great.

I am always looking for indications of ill-health but he seems fine. The only thing that has concerned me for the past two days is that he seems to be ignoring his usual brand "wet" food and just eating the "dry" stuff. Normally the wet food disappears quite quickly. So I have given him fresh wet food each day rather than leave the existing stuff in order to tempt him. 

HOWEVER if I give him a treat of a plate of chopped up Honey Roasted Ham (which he has always liked) he DOES eat that VERY QUICKLY !!!

So I'm hoping he's just doing what a cat does. i.e. worry its owner !!

Have a nice Easter everyone and thanks again.

Derek
Northampton UK


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek Andrews said:


> I just caught up with all the new posts since I last posted and want to say another big thank you to everyone who has bothered to reply. It is TRULY appreciated and reassuring.
> 
> JoAnna has been gone 4 weeks now so an update for everyone. Mister Puss settled down after a couple of days when he seemed to be looking for her and since then has appeared normal. He is very loving to me which is reciprocated of course and loves to settle in my lap or the crook of my leg on the sofa and go to sleep. He also comes up to the bedroom about 5am and snuggles up which is great.
> 
> ...


Hi Derek!
So pleased Mr Puss is being his normal self while your wife is away, Why wouldn't he be happy when Dad is so attentive! LOL! It really is not a good idea to give him any sort of ham! it's way too high in salt for a cat, try a different wet food to see if it will tempt him! maybe some Tuna? Is he drinking OK? It seems longer than 4 weeks since JoAnna has been gone! XXX


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Soozi

Yes it seems longer than 4 weeks !!!

I will certainly refrain from giving him ham and as I have tins of tuna I will try him with that. Thanks for that info.

he seems to be drinking OK but i will keep an eye on that. Not sure how much is normal though !!

Thanks again for responding. Appreciated as always.

Derek


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Keep us updated Derek! But sounds like all is well! X


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Just a quick update:

Mister Puss is back to eating heartily and acting normally. I switched him back from Tesco cuts in gravy to Whiskas and also got some sachets of Chicken with brown rice and also Tuna and he LOVES them. 

Instead of ignoring the bowls of food on the floor, he leaps up to the kitchen worktop and is trying to eat even before I've finished filling his bowl.

I know cats like familiarity but I treated him to a new food bowl with nice cat pics on it and all seems good right now. He's still running, sleeping, eating, drinking and being inquisitive !!

Also I found a good website that advised how to check a cats body for physical signs of ill health and pleasingly I could find none.

Thanks again to all who have helped me. It has meant a lot to me.

Derek

P.S. Hope you can see the photo I posted the other day of him !


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Just caught on to this post now. I love the photo. Looks like he's passed out after reading the papers Must be so hard being a cat.

Cats like food in rotation, in general. So they'll like to have different food from time to time. If you shop in Tesco, I think the Tesco Finest Cat food was rated well here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...59-tesco-finest-cat-food.html?highlight=tesco


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He's looking very relaxed Derek! So glad things are going well! I bet you can't wait for wifey to come home! XXX


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Just another update !! Mister Puss is doing just fine though he was a bit miffed when I accidentally vacuumed up one of his felt mice the other day. I retrieved it and it was undamaged but he (Mister Puss not the felt mouse !) gave me such a baleful glare that I got him another one (super deluxe version). He has also had great fun with an empty box that my new Virgin Media set top box and router came in but then I realised I had to return the old equipment in the same box so cue more irate looks !!!

But he's eating fine and I'm varying it. Have taken note of what you told me about the salt in ham.

I don't think he is missing JoAnna anymore which is just as well as she has told me that she will not be coming back to the UK. I always knew it was a possibility when she left the UK as we had discussed the possibility. The reality still hurts though. We had been together for eleven years but through very bizarre and beyond our control circumstances we had spent the past 4 years on different continents and had to rely on emails and phone calls. I truly believed our love and marriage vows were strong enough for us to get through things but apparently not. She could not settle here and there were attitudes I found difficult to accept. Don't ever believe the those words from Midnight Train to Georgia "I'd rather live with him in his world than without him in mine".

I refuse to be bitter as that is self destructory but at age 69 I feel I have "lost" the past eleven years of my life. I refuse to say "wasted" because that would sound bitter but I doubt that I now have the emotional strength to find anyone else after I've grieved which is a shame as I am a romantic and enjoy sharing my life.

Ooops, this has begun to sound like a dating profile. Forgive me. Heart on sleeve person.

Mister Puss is a great comfort to me though.

I wish you all well and will post from time to time.

By the way I have qualified for a free Tesco vet check up (for the cat silly !) and its quite comprehensive so will get that done shortly.

Derek
Northampton UK


----------



## StephMogs (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear your wife has decided to stay in the US. It sounds, though, like it's not entirely unexpected. At least Mister Puss is a great comfort for you and seems to have settled into his (and your) new routine very well.

It will be tough for you, but I'm sure your cat will turn out to be a great companion. Cats love unconditionally (well, the odd expected bribe notwithstanding...), so I think he'll be a wonderful support for you. He arrived at the right time for you.

As for being a romantic in your sixties, there's always hope. My stepfather-in-law was in his mid-60s when he married my mother-in-law who was 24 years younger. Sadly, both are gone now, but they had almost 30 wonderful years together. Give it time, but don't give up.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

StephMogs said:


> I'm sorry to hear your wife has decided to stay in the US. It sounds, though, like it's not entirely unexpected. At least Mister Puss is a great comfort for you and seems to have settled into his (and your) new routine very well.
> 
> It will be tough for you, but I'm sure your cat will turn out to be a great companion. Cats love unconditionally (well, the odd expected bribe notwithstanding...), so I think he'll be a wonderful support for you. He arrived at the right time for you.
> 
> As for being a romantic in your sixties, there's always hope. My stepfather-in-law was in his mid-60s when he married my mother-in-law who was 24 years younger. Sadly, both are gone now, but they had almost 30 wonderful years together. Give it time, but don't give up.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry, getting my typing fingers muddled here !!

Thank you so much for the kind words and support. It means a lot and your personal story was really encouraging. I am sorry for you that neither are still with you.

Thanks again

Derek


----------



## kategod (Feb 13, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that news, Derek - even if not entirely a bolt from the blue, it must still be a major blow. There's a big gulf between thinking of yourself as part of a couple (however unhappy) and thinking of yourself as a single person..... it will take some adjusting, that's for sure. But your lovely cat will make things so much easier.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear the sad news about your wife Derek, You sound like a lovely person and you never know what is around the corner so make sure you don't shut yourself away from people and new experiences!

Please stick around and even pop into Cat Chat if you fancy some online company, we are always happy to hear and swap little stories about our cats, We are a friendly community with a common love and appreciation of our feline buddies and now Mister Puss has got you firmly wrapped round his paw I think you will feel very much at home!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

kategod said:


> I am so sorry to hear that news, Derek - even if not entirely a bolt from the blue, it must still be a major blow. There's a big gulf between thinking of yourself as part of a couple (however unhappy) and thinking of yourself as a single person..... it will take some adjusting, that's for sure. But your lovely cat will make things so much easier.


I really appreciate you taking the time to post a response. Yes Mister Puss and I have very mature and deep conversations about life in general and cat food in particular ! seriously he is a great comfort to me as it feels good to be needed.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Sorry to hear the sad news about your wife Derek, You sound like a lovely person and you never know what is around the corner so make sure you don't shut yourself away from people and new experiences!
> 
> Please stick around and even pop into Cat Chat if you fancy some online company, we are always happy to hear and swap little stories about our cats, We are a friendly community with a common love and appreciation of our feline buddies and now Mister Puss has got you firmly wrapped round his paw I think you will feel very much at home!


Thank you for caring and thats good advice. I am pretty resilient and have good family support and lots of interests so I will be OK.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Derek I have not looked in this section for a while and was very sorry to hear about Joanna not returning to the UK distance can make people grow apart, that is very sad! As the others have said please keep posting we would love to hear how you and Mr Puss are getting on! Chin up Hun! Here's an idea Derek! we would love to see you in the Cat Chat section which I think you might enjoy a bit of fun too! XXX


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Oh Derek I have not looked in this section for a while and was very sorry to hear about Joanna not returning to the UK distance can make people grow apart, that is very sad! As the others have said please keep posting we would love to hear how you and Mr Puss are getting on! Chin up Hun! Here's an idea Derek! we would love to see you in the Cat Chat section which I think you might enjoy a bit of fun too! XXX


Thank you so much Soozi. Life goes on, it just becomes different. I may well try Cat Chat though I may not have too much to say as I am new to being a cat "parent" !! Definitely I will keep posting about the life and times of Mister Puss.

Thank you again.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thought I'd update everybody about Mister Puss. He is absolutely fine and I'm doing pretty good too. I think MP understands German as when he wouldn't come out of the (dry) bath after "out, out" in a stern voice I tried "raus, raus" which worked straight away !!! I am now teaching him to understand "verboten" !

Don't cats have some quirky ideas. After using the spare sofa as a regular late evening sleep-spot, he has ignored it for a month or so, preferring the airing cupboard but now I've put a different cushion on the sofa, all of a sudden he's interested !! 

I love studying him.

He has started to moult in the past few days and I had to research that. Apparently its quite normal and Spring and Autumn are the main times. It seems that I should be grooming him (i.e. regularly brushing him). Is that something a cat usually likes or will I need to chase after him first !!??

Hope everybody and their boss-cats are doing well.

Derek
Northampton UK


----------



## StephMogs (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Derek. I hope you're well too.

Mr Puss seems to have a mind of his own - meaning he's just like any cat. It's funny how a different cushion or blanket make a difference. Ours have a choice of two sofas, an armchair and a footstool, and sometimes it's a case of them wanting to settle where we sit. Don't dare get up, or you'll lose your seat! ;-) 

Enjoy discovering more about MP!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Derek Andrews Lovely to see you! So pleased life is going well for you and Mr Puss! He is obviously very happy and content with you! I certainly know what you mean about them swapping places to relax! Liddy loves the ironing board but only if there's clothes on it! She loves any seat as long as it's yours! You must post some pics of Mr Puss but put them in the Cat Chat section where more people will see them. Hope to hear from you soon! Don't disappear we want to hear more about you and Mr Puss.  xxx


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

StephMogs said:


> Thanks for the update, Derek. I hope you're well too.
> 
> Mr Puss seems to have a mind of his own - meaning he's just like any cat. It's funny how a different cushion or blanket make a difference. Ours have a choice of two sofas, an armchair and a footstool, and sometimes it's a case of them wanting to settle where we sit. Don't dare get up, or you'll lose your seat! ;-)
> 
> Enjoy discovering more about MP!


His real favourite (I hope) is on my lap !!! But it always seems to be when I need to pound the keys on the laptop.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Soozi said:


> @Derek Andrews Lovely to see you! So pleased life is going well for you and Mr Puss! He is obviously very happy and content with you! I certainly know what you mean about them swapping places to relax! Liddy loves the ironing board but only if there's clothes on it! She loves any seat as long as it's yours! You must post some pics of Mr Puss but put them in the Cat Chat section where more people will see them. Hope to hear from you soon! Don't disappear we want to hear more about you and Mr Puss.  xxx


He's just wandered in to check whats happening in the lounge so I asked him if he fancies an ironing board spot. Wandered off nonchalantly without answer! Its interesting that the TV screen doesn't seem to interest him but he often gets on a shelf and stares at himself in the glass of a wall picture !!

Yes I will post a few photos in Cat Chat.

Thanks all for your continued interest in Mister Puss.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello everyone

A good friend on Facebook learned yesterday that one of her cats has a neurological condition and it is terminal. I cuddled mister Puss even closer and feel I should get him checked over by a vet as its been a while. I qualified for a free check up through Tesco and the vet I need to go to is highly recommended, Its just a 10 minute drive away from me but I will need to get a cat carrier. Wilko have some reasonably priced ones but I would appreciate advice. 

Is it likely that puss will fret whilst in it, and perhaps more so at the vets with other animals around ? Would it be a good idea to get him used to the carrier indoors without closing it at first. And for the trip itself put a favourite small toy (of his, not mine !!) in there ? How about any food ? I'm thinking food not a good idea if he's stressed and the vets may not like it.

Hope y'all are enjoying the weekend. I've got F1 and football to look forward to !!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Derek

It's definitely a good idea to put the carrier in the house first so he can get used to it before his trip. Difficult to say if the Wilkinson's one will be okay without knowing what he'll be like in it. I do know top opening wire carriers are the easiest to get them in and out of but usually more expensive.

I've seen the Tesco's free check offer and have one myself but haven't taken it up as its nothing that my usual vet wouldn't do when they have their boosters. They'll probably advise:

Vaccs
Flea treatment
Worm treatment
Microchip (if he doesn't already have one)

so be wary. If you intend having him vaccinated anyway then I'd ring round for quotes before you went ahead as prices can vary a lot.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Jannor said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> It's definitely a good idea to put the carrier in the house first so he can get used to it before his trip. Difficult to say if the Wilkinson's one will be okay without knowing what he'll be like in it. I do know top opening wire carriers are the easiest to get them in and out of but usually more expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for 
Thanks for all the advice and I will be much better prepared now !!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Derek, the top opening wire carriers are the type that vets recommend. This is because it's easier to get a cat in and out ( as mentioned by Jannor) and also the cat does not usually mind being shut in a wire carrier because it is not dark inside.

http://www2.medicanimal.com/Pennine...zon-pads&utm_channel=on-amazon&utm_medium=cpc

I would get the Large size one (19" x 12" x 12") so there is a bit of headroom for your cat to sit upright. Cats prefer having a choice whether to sit up or lie down in their carrier.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Hi Derek, the top opening wire carriers are the type that vets recommend. This is because it's easier to get a cat in and out ( as mentioned by Jannor) and also the cat does not usually mind being shut in a wire carrier because it is not dark inside.
> 
> http://www2.medicanimal.com/Pennine...zon-pads&utm_channel=on-amazon&utm_medium=cpc
> 
> I would get the Large size one (19" x 12" x 12") so there is a bit of headroom for your cat to sit upright. Cats prefer having a choice whether to sit up or lie down in their carrier.


Thats really useful advice. I'd already decided that one with a metal screen/grille would be less stressful than an enclosed one but hadn't realised its best to have a top opening rather than an end opening. Also thats good advice about size.

Thanks for the link. I'll do some research and let y'all know what I get and then how Mister Puss gets on at the vets.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have such a tale to tell you !!

First, in conjunction with the photos of Mister Puss that I posted on "Mister Puss aka Mister Swishy Tail in Northampton", I took him to the vets today for his free Tesco check-up (delayed as my mum had been unwell and I was busy with her appointments) and the vet says he is a* Siamese Cross Bengal *which I think most of you were close to or spot on. So now we know (unless the vet is wrong !).

The big shock is that *HE* is a *SHE* ! I was amazed as I had studied his "rear end" and read online how to tell and I genuinely thought male.

As you know this beautiful creature adopted me and I had tried to find its owner. No luck and a vet even said there was no chip fitted. Today a different vet *FOUND* a chip and it quickly transpired that it was registered to a lady just eleven doors from me. The vets receptionist was able to telephone her whilst I was there and explained the situation. My heart was sinking as I knew I would need to give her back.

But this lovely lady explained that her cat , whose real name is *Isabella*, ran off when she got another cat and although she found it once it didn't want to come back to her. She said it likes being the only cat in a home. The receptionist asked her if she'd like to speak to me which she did and we had quite a chat..

She said that obviously we were both very happy together, she was well cared for, and if she took the cat back she would just run away again, so she was happy to let me keep her and amend the ownership on the microchip register. I was so happy and told her that of course she could call by anytime and see Isabella. I will also write some words in a card and pop it through her letterbox.

The lady is a doctors secretary at the local BMI hospital where I have been taking my mum to appointments recently !! Who knows we may even have passed her in the corridors.

Back to my now legally owned cat. Vet did not find anything untoward. Happy and healthy. Weight fine.

I now have to get used to him being a her and do I change names? I have to keep the name Isabella for the microchip register but I think I will still call her Mister Puss and will always remember the story behind the name.

A bit of a surreal day !


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing situation. It's a small world and I'm so happy for you that it's all worked out so well.xx


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Still can't quite believe it CQ !!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Derek Andrews - goodness me, what an extraordinary turn of events! So pleased you have found out the origins of your lovely cat and have now been able to legally adopt her.  I am sure she is much happier with you.

Perhaps she could become 'Mistress Puss' !


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

It's weird, I see her now as a cat I did't know before but do now. Who she is and where she came from. Its a rather wonderful feeling and I feel even closer to her, if that's possible.

When JoAnna left six months ago, I doubted I would ever share a home with a female again !!!!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Awww - great you get to keep her


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

She's sleeping in the airing cupboard right now. looking forward to her coming down for a cuddle.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Just read the whole thread & very pleased Mr (or now Miss) Puss is now _officially_ yours  (altho she no doubt decided that ages ago)
She is a very lucky cat :Cat and obviously has her slave firmly wrapped around her paw
Sorry your wife bogged off but she can't be as discerning as MP


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you !!

_Chillminx _ suggested Mistress Puss but that would probably mean I'd have to build a cat-size BDSM dungeon and invite Max Mosley !

Seriously, I'm going to call her Bella which I think is just right, is related to the Italian and Latin words for beauty, and is the name of a dear niece's recently born daughter.

Somethings are meant to be I guess.

Lucky me.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

:Hilarious at BDSM dungeon
Bella is a wonderful name :Happy (especially when said with italian accent)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Derek Andrews said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> _Chillminx _ suggested Mistress Puss but that would probably mean I'd have to build a cat-size BDSM dungeon and invite Max Mosley


I must admit the name did rather evoke mental images of a cat in stiletto heels cracking a whip! :Woot:Hilarious:Cat

Bella is a lovely name, just perfect for her.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I have just read this wonderful thread. To me it seems that it was all meant to be. You are obviously the person that she wants to be with and she turned up at the right time for you. Cats can be brilliant companions! A lovely story!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you Cedar. Often at night she will get under the covers and snuggle up to me and I cuddle her, listen to her breathing and feel her body gently rising and falling. Its very soothing.

In my bedroom I have a rattan unit with several meerkat toys on that I got from the famous comparethemarket insurance site and Bella often jumps up alongside them so I am also an agent now for the next big group, Bella and the Meerkats !!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

What a lovely story, defiantly meant to be :Smuggrin, my old girl Matilda loves to get under the duvet with me as well & snuggle up, I love it, except when she starts snoring!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

No snoring yet but she probably heads for the airing cupboard when I start snoring !!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek Andrews said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have such a tale to tell you !!
> 
> ...


Blimey Derek! That's some story!!! but how lovely that you legally own Mr Puss! to be honest I don't often look in this section but I'm so glad I did to see you are doing well! I hope life continues to treat you and Mr Puss well! onwards and upwards dear friend! XXX


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Soozi !

Yep, onwards and upwards as you say. You never know what is around the corner (or even a roundabout) !

Take care, its nice to know you.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Just to let you know that Bella and I are doing just fine. She continues to make my life a better one. I just took out the old cat flap and fitted one that recognises her microchip so no other cats can get in. That had been a bit of a problem and one day I saw a larger cat chasing Bella out of her own home. Enoughs enough I thought.

Have just started shopping at ALDI and their pouch cat food (all flavours and whether in jelly or gravy) seems to appeal to her as she eats it all up. The prices appeal to me! But her big thing is Dreamies and every morning is waiting on the lounge coffee table for some despite me just having put out fresh food, water.

I'm a bit miffed though because having read that cats love being up high (and she certainly likes to leap to the top of the fridge/freezer) I made her a ladder from one of the sofas in lounge to a shelf I had moved all the books and ornaments from AND SHE IS COMPLETELY IGNORING IT !!! I even re-built it so it wasn't so steep but still no-go.

Same thing happened when I made her a lovely cat house with multiple entry/exit points. Went in it once and now it just gathers dust !!

Oh well !!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to have your update :Cat Life with Bella sounds fun


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure is !!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's lovely to hear your updates and so glad that all is well with you both!!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks from both of us !


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Good to hear you & Bella are enjoying yourselves!:Happy:Cat
You could try spraying the shelf & cat house you kindly made her with catnip


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try that and report back !!


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Cats can be like that! Our cat Leo ignores his bed and either sleeps in our dog's bed or finds himself different comfy places to sleep around the house. He just likes to choose his own and vary it according to his mood. Glad to hear you are both doing well.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone !!!

I sprayed the ladder with catnip an hour ago but so far...........no interest. I read that one third of cats are not attracted by catnip. 

Actually, as I type she has just gone over to the ladder and is LOOKING AT IT. If anything develops I'll let y'all know !!


----------



## andrewjacson (Feb 2, 2015)

I also hope the separation will not be too hard for all of you. I was away for a silent meditation retreat with no contact so it was pretty hard for me and my husband but a great experience.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Hope you all had a great Christmas and I wish everybody and their cat(s) a happy and healthy 2016.

Bella is fine and continues to delight me and make life better. I popped a Christmas card in Melanies letterbox (Bella's first owner) together with some photos of her and she in turn has given me a few of Bella as a 10 week old kitten, with her Siamese father and with Melanies two dogs. Apparently she is quite at home with dogs but doesn't like sharing a house with other cats (which if you remember is how she came to adopt me) !!

Anyway here are the photos she gave me.

Take care everyone

Derek


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Derek! Love the photos of Bella! Have a great 2016 try and look in more with updates on you and Bella! Take care! Love from me and Liddy. xxx


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Hi Derek! Love the photos of Bella! Have a great 2016 try and look in more with updates on you and Bella! Take care! Love from me and Liddy. xxx


Thanks Soozi. I'll try to do just that !


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Bella is beautiful!:Happy Hope you have a lovely 2016 together x


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw Bella is such a cute kitten. I'm really happy she found you. She knew she'd be pampered at yours


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

No wonder you chose to call her Bella. She is beautiful.

Wishing you both good luck and good health in 2016.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw what cute kitten photos! Bella is gorgeous! Happy new year to you all, best wishes xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful girl with a handsome dad - not that I am biased towards Siamese in any way . Hope your happiness continues throughout 2016 :Cat


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you EVERYONE for your kind comments. And lymorelynn, I thought for a moment that you meant I was handsome !!!!!!! (It's because I've just joined the Saga Dating site and my head is revolving about human relationships !!! )


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Good for you on joining a dating site! Don't forget to mention your lovely feline friend in your profile....we ladies are suckers for a gentle cat loving man!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh I have done Paddypaws !!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Bella is a very very cute Siamese cross - and her name suits her a lot. Pleased she found you!

She has a face that reminds me of our Tonkinese (Siames/Burmese cross) cats:


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Its like looking at Bella Mk 2 !!!!!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hope I thanked or "liked" everyone who took the trouble to comment. Thank you again anyway !

Bella seems to be in good health. She is eating her wet food, not so keen on the dry food as ever but of course loves her Dreamies, Chew Sticks (as I call them) or a little chopped ham from time to time (I'm careful with that because of the salt). She sleeps well, runs around at top speed from time to time and is always inquisitive of course. The other day she helped me.......er,.....supervised me laying carpet in the dining room and I've attached a couple of photos.

The only thing I'm slightly intrigued about (and I thought I'd ask y'all if you have any ideas before talking to the vet) is her pooping. As soon as she became a "fixture" in the house I got a litter tray for her but she ignored it for months and I had to presume she was going outside in the garden. But then she started using the litter tray daily both for wee and poo and has done ever since. I keep the tray cleaned and refilled of course.

For the past couple of weeks she doesn't seem to have used the tray and there has been very little to empty. I just cannot be sure she is going outside again as the garden is not really in view or whether she is constipated. I tend to think she's NOT constipated as I haven't seen her on the tray straining and she still tucks into her food with relish and I know that if I as a human was constipated I wouldn't be tucking into my food. Her diet hasn't really changed and she will eat wet food from LIDL, ALDI or Morrisons. The "constipation" does seem to tie in time-wise with me getting her some Morrisons FOR SENIORS wet food *by mistake.* She eats it but I wonder if theres something in it causing reduced bowel movement.

I believe cats should chew grass for digestion but my garden is paved (Landlords choice) so should I be getting her some kind of substitute perhaps? Are there any other signs of constipation to look out for ?

Hope y'all and your felines are doing OK wherever you are.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Bella looks beautiful as always. If she has access to outdoors it's very possible she's just been going outside. It might be weather related, when it's very cold and the ground is hard, she might have chosen to use her tray. But now that it's milder again (it is in London anyway), she might be goign out.

If she's constipated, you would see signs of her being uncomfortable - going in and out of her tray, crying out, But if she hasn't used her tray for a month, it's unlikely to be constipation. I do like my cat to use the litter tray preferebly but it is harder for cats that go outdoors. If you know when she's likely to go (my cat used to go just before meal times) then you could keep her in to see if she uses her tray.

As for food, I don't think senior or kitten food makes that much of a difference to a cat. If any, there should be slight differences in the senior food to adult food.

You can buy grass kits and grow grass indoors. I have this one which is handy because you don't need soil (it uses vermiculite): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catit-50755...UTF8&qid=1454674482&sr=8-6&keywords=grass+cat

Once the vermiculite finished, I bought a 10 kg bag of it and it's lasted over a year. The seeds I use are these ones because they grow all year round, I think they might be oat but in summer, I add wheat and other mixes: http://www.suttons.co.uk/Gardening/Flower+Seeds/All+Flower+Seeds/Cat+Grass_108464.htm#108464


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

ALR said:


> Bella looks beautiful as always. If she has access to outdoors it's very possible she's just been going outside. It might be weather related, when it's very cold and the ground is hard, she might have chosen to use her tray. But now that it's milder again (it is in London anyway), she might be goign out.
> 
> If she's constipated, you would see signs of her being uncomfortable - going in and out of her tray, crying out, But if she hasn't used her tray for a month, it's unlikely to be constipation. I do like my cat to use the litter tray preferebly but it is harder for cats that go outdoors. If you know when she's likely to go (my cat used to go just before meal times) then you could keep her in to see if she uses her tray.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you so much for such a detailed reply ALR.

I will keep monitoring Bella and post again.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That's no problem. If you think she might be constipated, then a vet would be able to tell real easily. They feel the cat and they know if there is a blockage. I assume she isn't constipated because it's been going on for so long and it sounds like she's comfortable in herself but if you suspect anything untoward do take her to the vet.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I would agree with ALR that Bella is most likely just going outside if she is showing no signs of being uncomfortable. 
By the way did she start using her cat tree in the end? It is lovely to see the photos!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been checking the site recently. I thought I got emails if anyone posted on my thread but no !! Thank you Cedar and ALR re Bella's toilet habits. Everything is fine and she is in good health with correct weight according to the vet. Still not often using the indoor tray but as soon as there's a cold snap it'll be interesting to observe !!

She studiously ignores the cat tree but right now she is interested in the new carpet. Got a bargain off-cut at the Carpet Store. 12' x 7' , enough to (just) re-carpet my study. Weather too warm at the moment to lay it but soon. My supervisor has inspected it as you can see from the photo. The other photo shows her waiting for my response to her question "What do I get for helping you".

Sh


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely to hear from you Derek, thank you for the update.  

Very pleased to hear that Bella is doing fine and looking as beautiful as ever, bless her. (love the photos ) 

Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for taking on Bella and pleased to see she has a devoted slave and friend. Glad it worked out well and thanks for keeping us updated with the pictures.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

She's such a stunning cat, I love her markings & beautiful blue eyes. Glad to hear things are going so well with the two of you


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello everyone and a happy New Year to you all and your slavemasters !!

Bella continues to be a huge comfort in my life and is very healthy and I do believe happy. I cooked Christmas Dinner for my wonderful Mum (93 this month) and here is a photo of her on Christmas Day with Bella in her lap.

Personally I'm feeling a bit dispirited and that bothers me as I am a very resilient guy; but it has been absolutely soul-destroying trying to find someone to share my life with. I'm perfectly OK on my own and living alone and have a super cozy home but I long to share with someone and cherish them. The dating sites I have spent a lot of money on and particularly those that specialise in older dating (I'm 71 but don't look or feel it) are useless.

P.S. Hope I don't come over as desperate as I'm not. Just trying all avenues.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek Andrews said:


> Hello everyone and a happy New Year to you all and your slavemasters !!
> 
> Bella continues to be a huge comfort in my life and is very healthy and I do believe happy. I cooked Christmas Dinner for my wonderful Mum (93 this month) and here is a photo of her on Christmas Day with Bella in her lap.
> 
> ...


Hi Derek! So nice to see you and Bella are both fine but sorry to hear you are finding it difficult to meet a soul mate. Have you thought about joining a singles group for more senior people? There must be plenty of single mad cat ladies out there and I'm sure there's one for you! Love often finds you when you least expect it and not looking for it though! Take care love.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

lovely Bella 

Do you go out? My dad is 74, he goes to a local labour club (or it might be a con club, not sure) and seems to meet lots of people, he's mentioned a few women but I think they're just friends or bingo players (he calls the bingo). I don't think he's looking for someone but he certainly meets plenty of people.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Soozi and Jannor and thanks for commenting. I'm planning on joining the U3A very soon so that will get me out meeting people. After that who knows !!! Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek Andrews said:


> Hi Soozi and Jannor and thanks for commenting. I'm planning on joining the U3A very soon so that will get me out meeting people. After that who knows !!! Thanks again for your thoughts.


Well done love! Put yourself out there! Good luck Hun!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I find match.com is the busiest site and seems to have lots of people in every area.
However joining local clubs will mean the people you meet have similar interests 
and they will live fairly locally, which has advantages & disadvantages....
Good luck from me too :Happy


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks LoopyL. I appreciate your thoughts and advice.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

No sweat, I hope you have more luck than me... (I'm not a good picker)


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks !! I seem to pick the needy ones and end up penniless. Broken heart, broken dreams and broken bank balance !! Am intending moving from Northampton to Burnley next January. £300 less rent to find up there for a similar property to my current place where I have been for the past 6 years. My emotions are all over the place as Mum relies on me so much and I owe her so much; but the thoughts of another 20 years similar to the last 10, no social life and poor as a church mouse, with the demeaning feeling that gives me would be too much to bear. I'm living but not alive and I need to get that back. No woman wants a man who can't pay his way, go on holidays etc. Burnley will make that possible again. I have to be pragmatic. My sister also lives close to Mum and will always be there for her. I will still speak every day on the phone and drive down twice a month. Its a mess of my own making to a certain point but I believe in personal responsibility. My fault, my problem.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I lost my job, my house and nearly my son's life due to the disastrous relationship with an alcy that led to me staying deliberately single for 25 years while I brought up my boys so I sympathise. I'm _never_ letting anything like that happen again! If you find the right person however I don't think you need to lavish money on her as she shouldn't let you beggar yourself if she understands your circs. I'm sure your Mum will understand you need to find a life but worry_ you_ will blame yourself if she dies and you aren't there (altho you shouldn't) so I'd give it more thought and join some local groups or do some volunteering where
you are more likely to meet some _nice &_ _undemanding_ women. Volunteering will also give you the feeling of self worth you crave altho looking after your Mum so well is a major credit to you and you should feel_ very _proud of yourself!! Bravo :Happy


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Your response means a very great deal to me and I sincerely thank you for opening up to me. Take good care of yourself. x


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sorry if the part about your Mum was difficult but having looked after mine for 10 years after my Dad died
I have direct experience and find however much you've done you still feel guilt for the things you didn't do and 
think you should skip as much guilt as pos as it can eat you up. Look after yourself x


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Your words are a great comfort and I hope too that your life will be a long, happy and healthy one. If you're visiting Burnley area next year let me know as we could meet for a coffee !!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you Derek, I hope you come 'alive' again like I did last October and find your soul mate. 
I live in Cornwall and rarely leave it although I am going on hols to India next month which will be very exciting! :Happy 
If you happen to visit Cornwall please let me know....
I haven't left this country for 30 years tho so holiday is long overdue.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thats wonderful and I hope you have a fantastic time. You deserve it. Take lots of photos!

I'll be fine, though I wish all this could have happened ten years ago when I was only 61. Thats another reason to do it soon as I doubt i'll have the emotional(or physical ?) strength to do it when I'm 80 or so.

If you'd like to stay in touch by email, I'll see if I can send it to you by PM. Don't worry if you don't want to !

Take care and by the way, where are you in Cornwall? I have an ex sister-in-law in St Austell.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Derek Andrews

Hi Derek - a word to the wise, you might want to remove your email address, this being a public forum, to save you being inundated with junk mail! (You could send LoopL your email address by PM. Click on the envelope icon in the top right hand corner of your screen to start 'a conversation' with her )


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Derek,
India will be a sensory explosion :Happy and I'm really looking forward to it! Yes I will be taking many pics  but think the 'feel' will be more vivid
I live in the Tamar Valley not far from Callington, about 30ish miles to St Austell. 
It is good to communicate with friends, so by all means pm me your email addy


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi everyone and sorry I've not posted for a while but life has been hectic. Bella is in good health and as loving as ever but on 12th September we are moving to a new home in Colne , Lancashire to start our new life.

Its a two bedroomed Victorian Terrace house similar to that I have been renting here in Northampton but a tad smaller, with no basement or garden but a small enclosed, paved yard. It has wonderful views of the moors from the end of the street and is a quiet cul de sac. I love it and Colne itself which has a thriving arts scene and specialist shops, cafes etc. The moors are incredible and just 10 miles from Bronte Country. The house is completely refurbished with GCH and DGlazing. Rent is half what it is in Northampton.

Bella, for the first time in her life will need to be in a cattery for a few days whilst I get the place a bit more like a home and put her bits in similar positions and places. The journey up there (about 4 hours) has concerned me but have had good advice from her vet and the cattery.

Apparently they play Classic FM Radio to the cats at the cattery as research suggests it keeps them calm !

So while she basks in the late summer sun, headphones clamped to her ears eating Gourmet food, I shall be battling roadworks on the M1 and M62, fiddling with the radio as stations fade or keep having adverts for holidays in the Balearic Islands, then paying vastly inflated prices for a sandwich at rest halt full of screaming kids !

I WANT TO BE A CAT IN MY NEXT LIF

This is the street and my house is the one with a sign up.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Derek Andrews said:


> Hi everyone and sorry I've not posted for a while but life has been hectic. Bella is in good health and as loving as ever but on 12th September we are moving to a new home in Colne , Lancashire to start our new life.
> 
> Its a two bedroomed Victorian Terrace house similar to that I have been renting here in Northampton but a tad smaller, with no basement or garden but a small enclosed, paved yard. It has wonderful views of the moors from the end of the street and is a quiet cul de sac. I love it and Colne itself which has a thriving arts scene and specialist shops, cafes etc. The moors are incredible and just 10 miles from Bronte Country. The house is completely refurbished with GCH and DGlazing. Rent is half what it is in Northampton.
> 
> ...


What a lovely view! Yes, when my Gatsby was in hospital for several days they asked me if there was any particular music he like!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Derek, how nice to hear from you! I am pleased to hear you and Bella are both well.  

Your new home is in a wonderful location, so close to the moors. Great walking country! 

I hope your move goes well, and I will look forward to hearing news of how you and Bella are settling in Colne.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww what gorgeous views! So pleased for you! You must post some pics of Bella not seen her for ages!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the lovely update! What a pretty little street, I hope you and Bella will be very happy in Colne


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you for the update on yourself and Bella.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the best wishes. Have been moved in 10 days now and love the house, the street and the town. People are wonderfully friendly, free parking anywhere in Colne, 100 year old bakery..... whats not to love ! And the views are blissful. Its very relaxing.

Bella screeched for the first 90 minutes in the car for the 5 hour drive up here and I think it was all a bit much after 5 weeks chaos packing the old house, first time in a cattery for 5 days and then the long journey. (Perhaps she doesn't like the number 5 !! I bought a medium size dog cage for her in the back of the car with the rear seat down and was able to fit a small litter tray and food in there. Eventually she calmed down and I made several stops so I could make a fuss of her.

She has adapted to this new house well and loves the wide window sills in all rooms that she can sit on. I only have a small paved back yard here but it is enclosed so in two or three weeks time I will take her out there on a lead (should be fun !) and eventually let her out alone. But a step at a time of course.

I did want to seek some advice though I think I know the answer. Bella seems very "needy" all the time and constantly wants to sit on my lap or snuggle up really close. She's always been a loving cat but not like this !! Its great but makes doing things, paperwork or just getting up when she's so snuggled up difficult. Also, she used to wee and poop in the garden in Northampton and eventually she'll be able to use the yard here but meanwhile its the litter tray in the kitchen. She is weeing and pooping fine but I can't tell if she's going more often. It seems like it but I never knew how often she went outside of course. And she seems to spend ages covering up her "products" with litter.

Do you think she's just a tad stressed (or more than a tad) and is overcompensating in the needy and litter situations. Certainly she's eating and drinking really well and seems to have a hearty appetite.

Bella sends y'all lots of kitty kisses (another thing she seems to be going overboard with right now!). I don't like to pull my hand or arm away but sometimes I just need to !

Derek in Colne, Lancashire


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi everyone

Everything fine in Colne but I have an odd situation with Bella which is causing me some distress as I'm not sure why or how to deal with it.
Bella if you recall is a Siamese Cross Bengal who "adopted" me some 3 years ago when I lived in Northampton. She is in good health and had a check up with her new vet here in Colne when we moved here 6 months ago. There is no sign of distress and she eats, runs, plays, drinks and uses the litter tray regularly. I've not seen any real change in behaviour other than what I am about to mention. Despite me believing cats are inquisitive, she has always virtually ignored any toys or playthings I get her.

Recently I got her a 12" diameter fabric tunnel with two "arms" that she could exit from as well as the two open ends. Its made of a strong rustly material but I think she's walked through it twice !! She's inquisitive in that she will follow me around especially to the bathroom but especially in late evening she seems very restless. I put this down to cats being nocturnal. She sleeps well (in my bedroom where she has a choice of a sofa, cat basket or my double bed !).

ALL THAT IS BACKGROUND: THIS IS WHAT TROUBLES ME:-

In Northampton she was always a very quiet cat, not often miaowing but if she did it was an occasional low short growl. Quite endearing.
Once we moved to Colne, for the first 5 months or so she was equally quiet.

_But for two months now she has developed an awful yowling which is like a baby bawling with all its lungs ! This is not constant just at times during the day and evening, and in short bursts of five or six yowls, mainly late evening and seems to be when she is in a room other than the one I'm in. Being retired I am at home 95% of the time so I am always there for her to come to for attention. From what I have read Siamese are the most vocal of cats and I don't believe she is in distress (I am though !). _

She was spayed whilst still with her first owner and the only thing I can put this yowling down to is that she has had to be a house cat here until I have got the small yard safer and more enclosed. Although I need to put artificial grass down I have four coniferous bushes and a bird feeder plus a bird box, walls to sit on etc. All this will be ready in about a weks time and I hope she will benefit from fresh air, being able to see and chase (but hopefully not catch) birds, butterflies and insects. Perhaps also tire herself out a bit.

In Northampton she was able to go out into the garden anytime so am wondering if she has missed that and for the past 7 months, like me, she has found the new house fascinating but now she is bored and sniffs the fresh air when I go outside.

Does anyone have a Siamese or Bengal cat and can offer any thoughts or advice.

Many thanks in advance.

Derek

P.S. Here are a couple of recent photos of Bella.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Derek Andrews 
Nice photos!
I have not had those breeds or mixes myself but tend to agree with your assessment, that maybe she does want to go out and explore. As you say she does not play much with toys.
My cat a male about two years old will chase balls sometimes by himself but most play needs to be interactive such as wand toys or a person throwing the ball etc.
He too is a single cat.
He came to live with us in September and only in about the last month has begun to meow softly when he wants attention, food or some item.


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Summercat said:


> @Derek Andrews
> Nice photos!
> I have not had those breeds or mixes myself but tend to agree with your assessment, that maybe she does want to go out and explore. As you say she does not play much with toys.
> My cat a male about two years old will chase balls sometimes by himself but most play needs to be interactive such as wand toys or a person throwing the ball etc.
> ...


Thanks so much for that info ! I'll post again after she's been introduced to the "garden".


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

She's a lovely looking cat!


----------



## Derek Andrews (Mar 6, 2015)

Calvine said:


> She's a lovely looking cat!


And doesn't she know it !!!!


----------

